# cannot access sling adapter via dishanywhere



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Neither vip722 shows in upper right corner to access like the last time we used it - less than 1yr ago.
Have tried powering off/on reciever, unplugging adapter cable to receiver to no avail.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is the red light on the top of the adapter lit?


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, by unplugging the adapter cable to the receiver and re-plugging - ensured the light is on.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway - are both 722s connected to your home Ethernet or wireless network?

Is the adapter you refer to the Sling adapter?

On your router's menu does it show both receivers with an IP address?


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway - are both 722s connected to your home Ethernet or wireless network?
> 
> Is the adapter you refer to the Sling adapter?
> 
> On your router's menu does it show both receivers with an IP address?


yes
yes
you know, I've never had the need to or even have the knowledge to look at that. I have UVerse Motorola NVG510.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

hoophead said:


> Neither vip722 shows in upper right corner to access like the last time we used it - less than 1yr ago.
> Have tried powering off/on reciever, unplugging adapter cable to receiver to no avail.


If you don't see the receivers listed in the upper right corner, to the left of the 'Account' dropdown, then the problem is the receivers aren't online. Try going through the online setup again.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

hoophead said:


> Neither vip722 shows in upper right corner to access like the last time we used it - less than 1yr ago.
> Have tried powering off/on reciever, unplugging adapter cable to receiver to no avail.


 hophead,
After checking all the tips from the responses you have received, do you have the Sling Adapter working and do you see the correct receiver(s) that have the Sling Adapter connected with a green light? If not, please press the buttons of; Menu/6/1/8/2 and select Reset Connection. 
Then you will want to reset the Computer, Modem and Router. First unplug the modem and router for 10 seconds. Plug the modem in first and allow the Rx light to become solid before plugging in and powering on the other devices. 
Unplug the receiver that has the Sling Adapter connected for 10 seconds. After you have plugged in the receiver, allow it to regain programming. Are you aware of your upload/download speeds? If not, please go to; www.testmy.net to find the speeds. 
You will want to make sure the ports of; 80/443/5678 is not blocked and access the router/gateway settings are set to enable UPnP and place the receiver into the DMZ. Sometimes your firewall can cause issues initiating stream sessions. Please PM me with the phone number on the account if you have any further issues.
Thanks


----------

